# Azeri Wooden case



## _Zaur_ (Jun 21, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Cpu- Core i5 4460Ram - 8 GB patriot 2x4gb Motherboard - MSİ H81M-P33HDD - 500 Gb ( Seagate )DVD RWVga - Evga SC Mini GTX 1060PSU-  Zalman 500-LE2

Preparation period is 1.5 years. Made in Azerbaijan Baku  up door open leds swich on


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 22, 2018)

nice and looks pretty original


----------



## _Zaur_ (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank You.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jun 25, 2018)

the electric part does not look like wood.


----------



## MetallicAcid (Jun 27, 2018)

I voted 10/10 because:

I love the attention to detail and love the overall look and feel of this scratch build. 

You could say that it.... Gave me wood... ;D


----------



## _Zaur_ (Jun 27, 2018)

zo0lykas said:


> the electric part does not look like wood.


No alminium case  = No static electric 



MetallicAcid said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> I love the attention to detail and love the overall look and feel of this scratch build.
> 
> You could say that it.... Gave me wood... ;D


1 wood pallete = 2 Dollars.  Send me money


----------



## cels1or (Jul 2, 2018)

takoe mogli pridumat' tol'ko v SNG


----------



## manquillo (Jul 2, 2018)

I voted 10/10 because:

Muy bien montado.


----------



## Blueberries (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks a little large for the components used...


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 27, 2018)

Love the wood color and finish.  Excellent work and a true work of art IMHO....

Can you build me one please ?


----------



## NJSmirk (Nov 11, 2018)

Love it!  I once had a thought about gutting out my standing Jewelry box with the Queen Ann legs to do something like that . But I liked it as a jewelry box too . (couldn't afford a second one at the time) It's sometimes  tuff being a Geek Girl because equipment does  become furniture and vis-a versa. Gadgets and jewelry, etc..
You started from scratch! Very Cool! Very creative!


----------



## _Zaur_ (Jun 12, 2019)

NJSmirk said:


> Love it!  I once had a thought about gutting out my standing Jewelry box with the Queen Ann legs to do something like that . But I liked it as a jewelry box too . (couldn't afford a second one at the time) It's sometimes  tuff being a Geek Girl because equipment does  become furniture and vis-a versa. Gadgets and jewelry, etc..
> You started from scratch! Very Cool! Very creative!


Thank You 

System Specs  Updated  and + Small mods.



bonehead123 said:


> Love the wood color and finish.  Excellent work and a true work of art IMHO....
> 
> Can you build me one please ?


My Old Build  Pentium 4 + Nvidia GT440 .  I sold it this case 














Blueberries said:


> Looks a little large for the components used...


System Spec updating 



manquillo said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> Muy bien montado.



My İ3 4130 case Build + MSİ lightning GTX 680   But i Sold it


----------



## LAPIII (Jun 22, 2019)

I really like this original wooden case! Nice cable management. I wonder about the air circulation though. I think it can use more fans and vents.


----------

